# Am I Being Tracked?



## likekinds

I have Ghostery and Better privacy installed. They seem to be helping quite a bit. Lately, I've been redirected several times to a blank page that has 'http://tracker.marinsm.com' in the address bar. While on this page, Ghostery says 'No Trackers Here'.

I can't find much about this site. Google currently lists it as 'Not A Threat', though it has found a couple of issues with malware in the past. Can anyone tell me more about this site and why and how it is able to redirect my searches?


----------



## Clark76

All I can really find is most likely the same link you are referring too: Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for marinsm.com

I would suggest making sure your antivirus is fully updated and run a full system scan to see if anything is picked up. If you are still being redirected then follow the below directions:
NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum
After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*
If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.
Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## likekinds

Clark76

I have been in the market for another computer. Somehow, it finally dawned on me. The only time I got this 'http://tracker.marinsm.com' redirect, was when I clicked on a particular Dell site. The site is '3 Day Sale at Dell'.

I'm reasonably sure my computer is clean. Since this one site is the only one somehow causing this redirect, I am going to forget about it and close this thread.

Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------

